# TD Badge on the 2017 diesel



## Dieselturbo (Dec 15, 2016)

Please post, I'm very curious to see the design.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

There is a thread on GENERAL DISCUSSION started on 1-15-17 that has pics of a 2017 Cruze CTD.


----------



## Dieselturbo (Dec 15, 2016)

Awesome, tanks for posting.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

IndyDiesel said:


> View attachment 217306
> There is a thread on GENERAL DISCUSSION started on 1-15-17 that has pics of a 2017 Cruze CTD.


Thanks. I either missed or forgot about that.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Wait wait wait - how the **** did I miss the CTD there? I had no clue one was even on the floor, only the engine cutaway.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

I wasn't able to go to Detroit to the show. Would like to go to the Chicago show next month, never been to that show.


----------



## BrandoFisher117 (Mar 14, 2016)

I, for one, like the TD badge.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

BrandoFisher117 said:


> I, for one, like the TD badge.


It's actually noticeable without squinting this time.

On the first gens, I find it easier to look for a muffler, rather than trying to read the badge, to determine if the Cruze I am behind is an Eco or a TD.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

I like it; however, I am not sure the General Public that hasn't had a diesel would know it is a diesel car?


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

IndyDiesel said:


> I like it; however, I am not sure the General Public that hasn't had a diesel would know it is a diesel car?


Probably not, but they likely wouldn't know "TDI" referred to that either.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

MP81 said:


> Probably not, but they likely wouldn't know "TDI" referred to that either.


I tend to think that "TDI" is somewhat well known. "TD" seems a logical move for GM for branding of their diesels.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

diesel said:


> I tend to think that "TDI" is somewhat well known. "TD" seems a logical move for GM for branding of their diesels.


For those semi-aware that diesel cars exist, definitely. But some people are helplessly clueless, haha.


----------

